# Critical Update required for "old" Kindles: Original K1 - PW1



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201994710

Anyone received official word of this announcement yet? It says we will no longer be able to download books from the Cloud to older e-readers from the K1 through the Paperwhite 1st generation unless we get or manually download this update.

My Kindle Keyboard is with my MIL in Florida until the middle of April and while I tried to explain and write down directions for her, I'm not sure she knows how to connect to the community Wi-Fi there. I presume she isn't downloading any new books if she hasn't figured out how to connect to a new wi-fi anyway, but guess I'll have to wait to update it for her when she gets home.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

this is stupid.  yes, my kindle has wi-fi, but i do not.  and i have no place to leave it overnight where there is.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I'll have 4 devices to take care off. K1, Keyboard, basic button kindle and the PW1 that is in the hand of the husband. 

Although I am not totally suprised as they changed the way the cloud works starting with the PW1 and now the PW1 is not getting that new update. 

But this will be a pain for many that either don't know whats going on or those that don't have wifi at all. And as telracs says, what is she suppose to do, sleep over at the library or mac donalds?  

Sigh, time to plug in my unicorn kindle K1. And the KK. 

Curious, how will we know it worked and its done? 
Guess, I'll make a list of current version numbers to see.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It talks about the "wireless connection" for the K1, K2, and DX which, of course, were all 3G only.  I wonder if the later Kindles with both Wi-Fi and 3G will update with the 3G on if no Wi-Fi connection is available?  I don't see anyplace in the Help page where Amazon lists a manual download option.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am updating my K1 right now.  . 

It was already sitting there waiting to update in settings. I hadn't had that thing on in a while and it was empty, but enough juice after plugging in to do the update. Which took all but 5 seconds for the K1. Its done already as I am typing this post. 

Now on to the Keyboard. My basic already has the current number. You can check the current version number on that page listed above, all the way on the bottom are the links to the affected kindles. If that number is on your device, its good to go. My K1 showed 1.2 and it has gone to 1.2.1

My K3 is still deader than doornails so it needs to charge some more. I have a K3 with both wifi and 3G. I suppose I could check if it would do it on 3G, but I think not. If a device has both, it tends to want wifi for certain stuff like library books are the same I think, aren't they?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Now on to the Keyboard. My basic already has the current number. You can check the current version number on that page listed above, all the way on the bottom are the links to the affected kindles. If that number is on your device, its good to go. My K1 showed 1.2 and it has gone to 1.2.1


Those numbers are for the most recent update previously to make sure you get this update, aren't they? I called my mother who has a K5 (basic) on the account and her current version numbers agree with the listing at the bottom of the Help page. That just means she is ready for this critical update, right? Not that it has already updated (she doesn't have a notice that it has updated recently)? Guess I'll call her back and see if the update portion in the menu is live or greyed out.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i tried a sync and check, but got "no new items"  through 3G


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> Those numbers are for the most recent update previously to make sure you get this update, aren't they? I called my mother who has a K5 (basic) on the account and her current version numbers agree with the listing at the bottom of the Help page. That just means she is ready for this critical update, right? Not that it has already updated (she doesn't have a notice that it has updated recently)? Guess I'll call her back and see if the update portion in the menu is live or greyed out.


I know for my K1 the one listed was the new one, the one needed. I still had 1.2 on mine and it says 1.2.1 as current on that page so I think those are the ones they are suppose to be for this cloud thing to work. I can't check my K3 as its still doing a snow white on me.

On my K1, I never even did a check for update, I plugged it in, turned both switches on and then checked in settings and it already had a update your kindle ready to go so it already downloaded that thing in the short time it took me to turn it on and plug it in. Maybe its just a little file they send to it. At least the K1. It was over in seconds on it. Bam, and it was back and updated.

eta: I got to check on my Keyboard and it still has 3.4. On the website it is suppose to have 3.4.2

So whats listed on the link above is current, including this cloud fix.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> this is stupid. yes, my kindle has wi-fi, but i do not. and i have no place to leave it overnight where there is.


Isn't there a neighbor or friend with WiFi that you trust enough to leave it with? 



crebel said:


> It talks about the "wireless connection" for the K1, K2, and DX which, of course, were all 3G only. I wonder if the later Kindles with both Wi-Fi and 3G will update with the 3G on if no Wi-Fi connection is available? I don't see anyplace in the Help page where Amazon lists a manual download option.


It does sound like it should update via the 3G:

From the link:

Update Your Kindle E-Reader via Wireless
If your Kindle (1st Generation), Kindle (2nd Generation), or Kindle DX (2nd Generation) does not have the latest software version, ensure your device is connected wirelessly, and then sync your Kindle.

To update your Kindle:
Kindle (1st Generation) 
Move the wireless switch on the back of your Kindle to the ON position.
From the Home screen of your Kindle, select Menu, and then choose Check for New Items.
Plug your Kindle in, and leave your Kindle plugged in and connected to its wireless network overnight.
Kindle (2nd Generation) or Kindle DX (2nd Generation) 
From the Home screen of your Kindle, press the Menu button.
Select Turn Wireless On with the 5-way controller.
Press the Menu button again and select Sync & Check for Items.
Plug your Kindle in, and leave your Kindle plugged in and connected to its wireless network overnight.
While asleep, the software update will download and install automatically. Your device may restart multiple times during the update process. You will receive a final confirmation letter, on your device, once the update is complete.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I know for my K1 the one listed was the new one, the one needed. I still had 1.2 on mine and it says 1.2.1 as current on that page so I think those are the ones they are suppose to be for this cloud thing to work. I can't check my K3 as its still doing a snow white on me.
> 
> On my K1, I never even did a check for update, I plugged it in, turned both switches on and then checked in settings and it already had a update your kindle ready to go so it already downloaded that thing in the short time it took me to turn it on and plug it in. Maybe its just a little file they send to it. At least the K1. It was over in seconds on it. Bam, and it was back and updated.
> 
> ...


Ok. That means mom's basic Kindle has already received the update at some point because the version numbers agree with what is listed at the bottom of the Help page. Her "Update Your Kindle" is greyed out and she didn't receive an update notice, so it must be good to go. I'll worry about the Kindle Keyboard when MIL gets home in April.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I turned off wifi quick on my KK to see if can come through 3G. It cannot. As soon as I turned wifi on after trying to sync for new items on 3G, the update was not greyed out anymore. It was like it was already sitting on the device but waited for wifi to be turned on. 

So one has to find a place where wifi is. Once you see the update not grayed out anymore its available. I am doing it now so I'll see how long it takes. No reason to hang around a place all night. Just until you see the update option and then long enough to do the update. 

eta: Took like 3-4 minutes total with check for new items and then the updating.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

they are saying the update will take a while.  i e-mailed them and lets see what their answer is.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Why haven't they sent an email to all kindle owners, I wonder?  How can they expect people to see the help article?  They are just going to have to deal with thousands of help calls wHen their devices stop functioning

ETA: I just checked both my husband's K1 and my K3, and they both have the latest sw update available, so it looks to me like there is no new sw update, but they just want everyone up to date on the regular updates.  So,people who haven't updated PWs because they wanted to jailbrek them may be SOL after 3/22..


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> Why haven't they sent an email to all kindle owners, I wonder? How can they expect people to see the help article? They are just going to have to deal with thousands of help calls wHen their devices stop functioning.


the help article states March 21st as the cut off date, so i'm figuring they are waiting a bit for e-mails.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . what I'm understanding is kindles from PW1 earlier need to do this to keep working with the cloud. Fair enough. I'll email my brother who has custody of the DX on my account and tell him to plug the thing in and charge it and ask it for the update.  I should probably tell my son as well; he has my old P1 . . . and I have a couple of other friends with older kindles, so I'll let them know as well.

I expect that they will, at some point, send out emails to people with older devices still registered to their accounts. I also suspect that people who leave wireless on regularly will get the update automatically . . . . so the only issue is people who keep it off.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning overnight. I wanted to read before bed last night, so I did not leave my Voyage plugged in overnight. Since I did not get the update while plugged in all the other hours, this might be why. Maybe Amazon wants to send the update overnight. I don't really know.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

First off, thank you crebel for this info. I usually leave the wi-fi off on my Kindles unless I'm getting a book.
So I've got my wi-fi on and my PW1 on the charger. I checked for new items and there are none. The "Update Your Kindle" is greyed out. I'm just going to leave the PW1 alone. How will I know if I've received the update? 
Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At the original link it says that once the update is done there'll be a letter on you home page.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> At the original link it says that once the update is done there'll be a letter on you home page.


Ah, thanks for the clarification, Ann. I thought the letter was only for the K1, K2 and DX. 
Copied from the link:

"Update Your Kindle E-Reader via Wi-Fi
If your Kindle e-reader does not have the latest software version, connect your device to Wi-Fi to receive the software update.

Note: To update your Kindle (1st Generation), Kindle (2nd Generation), or Kindle DX (2nd Generation) to the latest version, go to Update Your Kindle E-Reader via Wireless. If you are not sure which Kindle e-reader you have, please consult Which Kindle E-reader do I have?

To update your Kindle once connected to Wi-Fi:

From the Home screen of your Kindle, select Menu or tap the Menu icon, and then choose Sync and Check for Items.
Plug your Kindle in, and leave your Kindle plugged in and connected to a Wi-Fi network overnight.
While asleep, the software update will download and install automatically. Your device may restart multiple times during the update process. You will receive a final confirmation letter, on your device, once the update is complete."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you read on it says the same thing under the section for the older 3G only models about updating via wireless.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Well this is weird.

I checked my PW1 and Touch and they both seem to have the latest version of the software - according to the info given in the OP's link. I don't use them much but there's a possibility that I had the wi-fi on some time during the last three or four weeks when I charged them, but I don't remember seeing them update. 

On the other hand my DX has been lying in a drawer untouched and with wireless off for months. I checked and it had version 2.5.8 - supposedly the latest one, but I didn't see how that could be - and then when I switched wireless on it almost immediately downloaded an update file. So I updated and now it has version .... 2.5.8. Huh?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems like maybe it's not an update to the operating software, but to the wireless protocol. So maybe that's why the version number didn't change?  Did you get the letter explaining anything?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I didn't get a letter on any of them, the DX, the PW1 or the Touch, though all three are apparently up to date. I guess I'll find out for sure when the cut of date arrives and I try to download something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to be safe, I think I'd leave the wireless on most of the time . . . and keep 'em charged up.

It's also possible that the issue is with wireless in the US and you're o.k. . . . . .


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Is it possible that this message just means that people really do need to update to the latest software version by March 22, even though in many cases that software has been released for quite some time? I keep wifi off and haven't updated for a while, but the Kindles - even the K3 that's been tucked away in a drawer until the battery died - appear to be up to date.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just to be safe, I think I'd leave the wireless on most of the time . . . and keep 'em charged up.
> 
> It's also possible that the issue is with wireless in the US and you're o.k. . . . . .


I took your advice and left the DX with wireless on and a 'thank you for updating' letter did eventually appear, but it doesn't say any more than that - no details as to what exactly updated.

I'm not too concerned - all my devices now say they're up to date, so there's nothing else I can do.


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

I have just updated my two K2s and each has a "update successful" notice.  However, one says it is 2.5.4 and the other says it is 2.5.6.  How can that be?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

So, to be sure my kindles has updated, I have to see the "Thank You for Updating" letter?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Toby said:


> So, to be sure my kindles has updated, I have to see the "Thank You for Updating" letter?


My K1 and my KK both got a short letter. But my basic/button never did and it was already updated.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Atunah, then how do you know that the basic/button updated?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

What I am confused about is that if my older kindles are already up to date from previously making sure the latest update was on the kindle, is Amazon sending another special update now? The reason why I am asking this is that the number of the latest update only shows for the PW2 to the present.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Toby said:


> Atunah, then how do you know that the basic/button updated?


It has the number listed it should have now according to the website. I did do the check and sync thing just to be sure and its wifi been on all this time. Since both the KK and the K1 had a different software number than the one listed on the amazon site, I just assume the basic one is up to date. It probably got the update at some point. I still use it regulary, unlike the KK and K1 which are only turned on and charged once a month or so. But I didn't notice a letter on the basic. I suppose its possible I didn't notice and delete it. I do get a lot of library loan letters expiry on it and just hit delete on those fast. Possible I deleted it that way.



Toby said:


> What I am confused about is that if my older kindles are already up to date from previously making sure the latest update was on the kindle, is Amazon sending another special update now? The reason why I am asking this is that the number of the latest update only shows for the PW2 to the present.


PW2 and newer get a bigger update with all the new icons and other things. The older kindles up to PW1 are getting some sort of patch update to make them still compatible with the cloud going forward.

If your older kindles, up to PW1 show the update number as its listed on the link in the first post, you are good to go. I am guessing that will be the last update they get.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Atunah!   I finally checked out the numbers on all my kindles tonight. I didn't have the latest numbers on my Touch, & an extra Basic (button), which was unregisistered. Both kindles didn't have wifi on.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am unhappy. I have a KK3 / 3G (B006). I use it very little. It's not always charged. I do periodically. I always have wifi on so I don't have to worry about updates. Because of this critical update, etc. I looked at version -- 3.0.1. That's OLD. ?? *I am not techie.* I have NEVER plugged a Kindle into my computer. Now what? So I called Amazon Kindle. Ha ha ha. Per instruction page, don't I have to download and install each update to get to most recent? I got the updates downloaded. Plugged Kindle into my computer. Opened the Kindle on my screen. Drag download just where in / on the open Kindle?? I _guess_ I installed 3.1, but when I tried next update it wouldn't stay on the Kindle?

I don't know. In this case, Amazon Kindle customer service was NO help. He was telling me to do something different that what I understood on the instruction page. Don't I have to update each version to get to the next? And where do I drag the downloaded update to on the open Kindle on my computer screen?

I'm on a Mac.

*ETA:* Maybe I got it figgered out? So I dragged / installed download 3.1 into Kindle on my computer screen. _Now I have to wait for it to install on the Kindle itself?_ Then I can drag / install next update download on computer screen? But don't I have to do each one? KCS told me to skip a few updates which didn't make sense according to Amazon instruction page.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

^
Don't open your Kindle once it's showing up on your Apple desktop. Just drag the .zip file with the update to the Kindle and it will automatically do its thing.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> ^
> Don't open your Kindle once it's showing up on your Apple desktop. Just drag the .zip file with the update to the Kindle and it will automatically do its thing.
> Hope this helps.


Yes. But don't I have to do each update -- not skip any as KCS told me?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> Yes. But don't I have to do each update -- not skip any as KCS told me?


I would do each update in numerical order, one at a time. 
I don't know if that's required because I don't know if Amazon does combination updates, where everything from previous updates are on the latest one. 
If you've downloaded all the updates, drag them to your Kindle one at a time and let them install would be my advice.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> I would do each update in numerical order, one at a time.
> I don't know if that's required because I don't know if Amazon does combination updates, where everything from previous updates are on the latest one.
> If you've downloaded all the updates, drag them to your Kindle one at a time and let them install would be my advice.


Thank you very much, hamerfan.  That's what I will do -- tomorrow. It's 2:00 a.m. Central. Time for bed.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Good morning!  So I've plugged Kindle into my computer again.  I've dragged the next update 3.3 into Kindle on my computer screen.  Now I wait for the Kindle to do the update.  It's just sittin' there now.  It'll eventually update?  Then go onto the next?

Do I have to eject Kindle from the computer screen for it to do the update?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> Good morning! So I've plugged Kindle into my computer again. I've dragged the next update 3.3 into Kindle on my computer screen. Now I wait for the Kindle to do the update. It's just sittin' there now. It'll eventually update? Then go onto the next?
> 
> Do I have to eject Kindle from the computer screen for it to do the update?


Don't eject the Kindle until you are all finished. On my iMac, I drag the update on top of the Kindle and when the green + sign shows up a progress bar pops up showing the update taking place. Are you seeing this?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Click on the menu and settings Then hit menu again. If you see the "update your kindle" not grayed out, but selectable, go ahead and do it. That will update the kindle. Do eject the kindle first. I don't know abut a mac, but I have to eject on my computer to even do anything on my kindles when I plugged them in. 

Once that update worked, just go do the next ones. I think what the CS was telling you that there was a jump at one point where you could skip a few, but I don't know where that is or what he told you. So just do them one at a time as they would have dowloaded on it had you had it connected all the time. 

When you do it manual like this, you'll have to do the settings and update your kindle thing each time.


eta: my post is meant after the update file is safely on the kindle drive on your computer. Follow hamerfan on that one first.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> Don't eject the Kindle until you are all finished. On my iMac, I drag the update on top of the Kindle and when the green + sign shows up a progress bar pops up showing the update taking place. Are you seeing this?


The Kindle is now updating to 3.3. I called KCS and got disconnected twice. Third time successful. Donna said to drag download to Kindle drive. Then eject Kindle and pull the plug from my computer. The Kindle will then update. It did and has finished 3.3. Now onto next . . . . Unlike KCS last night, Donna said I have to do each update.

*ETA:* Kindle is working on 3.4.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

yay, you are almost there. One more to go. The last one is the 3.4.2. That one will come by itself though. Keep it on wifi and you can check for items and check for the udpate my kindle to see if its ready.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> yay, you are almost there. One more to go. The last one is the 3.4.2. That one will come by itself though. Keep it on wifi and you can check for items and check for the udpate my kindle to see if its ready.


Yes, YAY! I downloaded 3.4.2, dragged it to Kindle drive. Kindle is now updating. That's it? I'm finished? Thanks everyone for your help.  It wasn't that difficult, but when you're not techie and don't know what you're doin' much . . . .


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Once that update worked, just go do the next ones. I think what the CS was telling you that there was a jump at one point where you could skip a few, but I don't know where that is or what he told you. So just do them one at a time as they would have dowloaded on it had you had it connected all the time.
> 
> When you do it manual like this, you'll have to do the settings and update your kindle thing each time.


KCS told me this morning that sometimes you can skip steps / updates re Fires, but not Kindles.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Great news! Glad you got it figured out and updated.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> Great news! Glad you got it figured out and updated.


With your help  -- was it late last night or early this morning?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Still no update letter for me from Amazon. I have both a PW1 and a KK that's waiting to hear from the mothership.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I plugged in my DX's yesterday. No letter, but I had a book that I was re- listening to, (TTS). When I opened to book it was on the last page, not the current page, so maybe it was a patch & Amazon does not send out the letter for that. Don't really know.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Yes, YAY! I downloaded 3.4.2, dragged it to Kindle drive. Kindle is now updating. That's it? I'm finished? Thanks everyone for your help.  It wasn't that difficult, but when you're not techie and don't know what you're doin' much . . . .


I think that after all this you now have to be considered a techie so please keep in mind that next time we'll expect you to tell the rest of us how to do it. 

Barry


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

My biggest question is: how do we tell if the update has happened or not, and when it is okay to turn off wireless etc.? And when the manual updates will be available for the various models affected? The letter makes it sound like they might not have manual update until after the cutoff date:



> If you do not update the devices' software by March 22, 2016, you will no longer be able to access Kindle services or get the update via Wi-Fi or a wireless connection. To resume access, you will need to manually update the software on each of your Kindle devices. Please visit our Help page for more details on how to update automatically:


My guess is that it has to do with updating the reference to the authentication server that is used to authorize for the storefront, because the one they point to is going away or getting unreliable (I've read of some people who have been having issues connecting their old Kindles to storefront).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The link in the OP indicates that when the update has come down you'll get a letter on the home page.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally I think that it's a lot easier to download the update and do it manually.  It only takes a few minutes and it's very simple to do and then you don't have to wonder, wait and worry.

I have a total of 4 Kindles and I read about the update and got busy and half an hour later all were done.  Most of that time was spent waiting for them to download.

Barry


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Amazon page referenced in the OP seems to have changed a bit:
http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201994710&tag=viglink20273-20
Here's my question. The page shows which software version you should be running for each type of Kindle. I have the Kindle Paperwhite 5th Generation (2012). I am running their version shown, 5.6.1.1. 
Is this considered the "critical software update" or is this the version I need to be running to receive the "critical software update"?
I've had my wi-fi on since the OP was posted and I haven't received a letter.
Has anyone else not received a letter?
@barryem:
The update you downloaded manually. Is it the "critical software update"? Or the software version needed to receive the "critical software update"? Or are those two the same?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

There is no new critical software update, just the normal updtes that they periodically issued.  You need to be on the latest for your device, is all.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

SusanCassidy said:


> There is no new critical software update, just the normal updtes that they periodically issued. You need to be on the latest for your device, is all.


Thank you very much, SusanCassidy, for clarifying this for me. 
I'm good to go.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I just got an email about the update today.  Plugged in my K3 after I don't know how long, so it will have to charge for a long time before I can even turn it on!  
My PW1 appears to already have the latest version--no surprise there since it's the one I use all the time.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Dragle said:


> Plugged in my K3 after I don't know how long, so it will have to charge for a long time before I can even turn it on!


With a Kindle that old you might not care but if you do it's really bad for the battery to let it get nearly dead. That can easily shorten it's life and if you leave it that way too long it can kill it completely. Lithium ion batteries, if they become totally dead, become fire hazards if you try to recharge them. For that reason they have circuitry that prevents them from accepting a charge if they become completely dead. Once that happens you have to either get a new battery or throw away the device.

I have several Kindles and I charge all of them every Saturday whether I use them or not. I also have a couple of old tablets I no longer use and I charge those once a month so if I ever decide to give them to someone they'll still be usable.

Barry


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

Is everyone getting the letter on their home screen saying the update is complete? I have charged all my Kindles, turned on the wireless, left them on, etc., but I haven't gotten a letter on any of them. They all have the correct software version when I check the settings. Does this mean I did get the update?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

CozyMama said:


> Is everyone getting the letter on their home screen saying the update is complete? I have charged all my Kindles, turned on the wireless, left them on, etc., but I haven't gotten a letter on any of them. They all have the correct software version when I check the settings. Does this mean I did get the update?


I only got the letter on my DX, not the others, but they all have the latest version. I wouldn't worry too much about getting the letter.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have my Voyager plugged in, but now I think the update is not for this. I will go back and dig out my old Kindles to try the update.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I have my Voyager plugged in, but now I think the update is not for this. I will go back and dig out my old Kindles to try the update.


No, this particular update is for older kindles. From the first K1 to the first generation of the paperwhite. The Voyage has its own new update which is 5.7.2.1 . You can wait for it to make its way onto your Voyage, or you can manually install it.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I may be out of luck. My Paperwhite does not seem to be charging and is not connecting to my wifi.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I may be out of luck. My Paperwhite does not seem to be charging and is not connecting to my wifi.


Give it overnight . . . or try a different outlet or a different charger cord/adapter. But if it's been dead for too long, it may be really most sincerely dead.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I may be out of luck. My Paperwhite does not seem to be charging and is not connecting to my wifi.


Hold the off/on button until it goes completely off and the picture of the tree comes up. I had to do that with my paperwhite and then it came back on after it charged.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Hold the off/on button until it goes completely off and the picture of the tree comes up. I had to do that with my paperwhite and then it came back on after it charged.


worth a try . . . . might need to force the reboot.

When you plug it in, is the light showing that it's charging?


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

barryem said:


> With a Kindle that old you might not care but if you do it's really bad for the battery to let it get nearly dead. That can easily shorten it's life and if you leave it that way too long it can kill it completely. Lithium ion batteries, if they become totally dead, become fire hazards if you try to recharge them. For that reason they have circuitry that prevents them from accepting a charge if they become completely dead. Once that happens you have to either get a new battery or throw away the device.
> 
> I have several Kindles and I charge all of them every Saturday whether I use them or not. I also have a couple of old tablets I no longer use and I charge those once a month so if I ever decide to give them to someone they'll still be usable.
> 
> Barry


0

Good advice, thanks! Fortunately it recharged fine and got the update.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

SusanCassidy said:


> There is no new critical software update, just the normal updtes that they periodically issued. You need to be on the latest for your device, is all.


When Amazon sends you emails regarding the fact that you have not allowed your devices WiFi access and say the update is "important" followed by the threat that the devices will not longer work unless you allow this update - I can see why some might regard it as "critical".

I will not be updating any of my Kindles - I see no reason to do so, and as I live in a country with VERY strong consumer protection law - The Australian Trade Practice ACT - I am not concerned. If any of the devices stop working in the way they did when purchased - due to a deliberate act of Amazon - I am entitled to a full refund under a section described as "Not fit for the purpose for which it was purchased." (They are entitled to a very steep fine if they do not comply.) I have looked at updated Kindles and they are crippled by blatant marketing nonsense. Too many companies nowadays are enthusiastically "fixing things that ain't broke" in an attempt to increase their profits.

Be interesting to see where this leads.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

crebel said:


> It talks about the "wireless connection" for the K1, K2, and DX which, of course, were all 3G only. I wonder if the later Kindles with both Wi-Fi and 3G will update with the 3G on if no Wi-Fi connection is available? I don't see anyplace in the Help page where Amazon lists a manual download option.


Do I have to manually download on my Dx? What will happen if I don't do that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Do I have to manually download on my Dx? What will happen if I don't do that?


According to the message some have received, if you don't have the latest version of the OS, you may not be able to connect wirelessly to download content after sometime in March. The thing to do is check to see if you have the latest update and if you do there's nothing to worry about.

If you don't, you can install it manually, or leave wireless on for a while and see if it comes down on its own.

Based on comments here, I'm guessing that the email was sent to people that Amazon believes don't have the latest update -- which is most likely the case if you keep wireless usually OFF. If you used wireless frequently within the first year or two of the device being released -- which is when most updates happen -- you probably do have the latest version and have nothing to worry about.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Are any of you experiencing updates as a bad thing? For those with those older K2's with International Wifi working where you can pull email in the pinch. Do these updates negate that or do you still have free wireless? Hopefully they didn't put some patch on an update and take that away from you. I know it saved my butt in Rome years ago so still having that as a feature would be excellent.


----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

I haven't received a notice but when I go to Devices tab under Manage Your Content and Devices and click on the 2d Kindle Keyboard I bought, it shows a discreet (as in you have to be looking for it to notice it) notice that updates are available and I get this link: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200529700

It's possible they emailed the device itself, but I haven't used it since I got an iPad about 2.5 years ago (should really donate it).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Are any of you experiencing updates as a bad thing? For those with those older K2's with International Wifi working where you can pull email in the pinch. Do these updates negate that or do you still have free wireless? Hopefully they didn't put some patch on an update and take that away from you. I know it saved my butt in Rome years ago so still having that as a feature would be excellent.


The older ones don't have Wifi so I can't imagine that the update disabled the 3G connection, if that's what you're asking. My brother has the DX and has not commented that it's stopped working. In fact, as I read the email about the update, the purpose was to make sure people had the most recent OS so that wireless -- whether 3G or WiFi -- would _continue_ to work as the networks got more robust and protocols changed.


----------



## mach 5 (Dec 5, 2015)

ah that's right - my old KKB has whispernet, forgot about that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bumping this thread as a reminder. . . . the link in the first post has the details . . . be sure your kindle has the latest software in order to continue to be able to use it for wireless transfers.

Without the latest OS, you will only be able to transfer content via USB after March 22.


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

So what do we lose with this update? My kindle had an MP3 player in it (stock) and I had put my own screen saver pictures on it, of pictures I'd taken (the stock kindle ones are really pretty ugly). 
Will I lose all of that?
Also, can I still use my kindle to surf the web (not something I did often, but with the 3G service, it was always a good back up for emergencies).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

vanstry said:


> So what do we lose with this update? My kindle had an MP3 player in it (stock) and I had put my own screen saver pictures on it, of pictures I'd taken (the stock kindle ones are really pretty ugly).
> Will I lose all of that?
> Also, can I still use my kindle to surf the web (not something I did often, but with the 3G service, it was always a good back up for emergencies).


I don't think you 'lose' anything . . . though I can't speak to the update's effect on any 'non-sanctioned' modifications. (In fact it may not be possible for the update to load and/or install if you done such things.)

And if you check the link in the first post, you may find you are already on the most current OS version. When the announcement was first made, people who had been regularly connecting wirelessly and getting updates as they were released already had it.

Best as I can tell, it's simply a matter of a change in protocols/security for wireless and that if you don't know the new language, your device can't talk to the world. You should STILL be able to download books to your computer and transfer them via the USB connection.


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

I have the old smaller kindle with the keyboard (I forget which one that is). The update didn't change anything, thankfully.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I gave up and called Kindle support this morning to check on my devices since I only saw the notification of update letter on my K3 and of course my Voyage picked up the earlier update because the Home Screen changed...
Even though I didn't get the letter on my older devices, they were up to the latest version so they were good.
My K1 is getting sluggish - the scroll wheel doesn't always move the silver box properly so going to the very top or bottom of the list choices is challenging.
And my DX is having issues charging.  I've got a new charger coming just in case that makes a difference (per 2nd tier Kindle support).  He issueud a credit for me to purchase the new charger and cable to test.  I thought that was pretty nice, especially when you consider that it was purchased as a refurb in November of 2009.
Now I just have to get my mom's Touch and get it on the wifi to see if she is up-to-date.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

Andra said:


> I gave up and called Kindle support this morning to check on my devices since I only saw the notification of update letter on my K3 and of course my Voyage picked up the earlier update because the Home Screen changed...
> Even though I didn't get the letter on my older devices, they were up to the latest version so they were good.
> My K1 is getting sluggish - the scroll wheel doesn't always move the silver box properly so going to the very top or bottom of the list choices is challenging.
> And my DX is having issues charging. I've got a new charger coming just in case that makes a difference (per 2nd tier Kindle support). He issueud a credit for me to purchase the new charger and cable to test. I thought that was pretty nice, especially when you consider that it was purchased as a refurb in November of 2009.
> Now I just have to get my mom's Touch and get it on the wifi to see if she is up-to-date.


So I want to be sure I understand you...as long as your Kindles show the correct versions on the settings, they are good to go. Even if you didn't get the letter. Right?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

CozyMama said:


> So I want to be sure I understand you...as long as your Kindles show the correct versions on the settings, they are good to go. Even if you didn't get the letter. Right?


Yes.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

crebel said:


> Yes.


Thank you


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have an older kindle, the kindle keyboard, it received the update. Seems to still work just fine. I really don't use it but I charged it up, so it would get updated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I had my Voyage with me during my extended stay on the West Coast, so all of my elderly Kindles were at home enjoying the snow.  I had to update them this weekend.  Since yesterday, I've charged and updated two PW1s, a Kindle Touch, a basic Kindle and my K1.  All of them updated pretty quickly once charged and connected to my WiFi.



Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Did you pet your K1 and talk softly to it while you were at it? No?  Just me then?  

I gave it a nice spa treatment with my eye cloth, admired the shiny unicorn bar. Mine was totally dead so had to be brought back from the otherworld.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Did you pet your K1 and talk softly to it while you were at it? No? Just me then?
> 
> I gave it a nice spa treatment with my eye cloth, admired the shiny unicorn bar. Mine was totally dead so had to be brought back from the otherworld.


I prefer to think of mine as in suspended animation for its journey through space and time, but yes, it had to be reborn. I did stroke it and remark on its shiny scroll bar. And revisit the books that were on it. Found ones I still haven't read, LOL!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I prefer to think of mine as in suspended animation for its journey through space and time, but yes, it had to be reborn. I did stroke it and remark on its shiny scroll bar. And revisit the books that were on it. Found ones I still haven't read, LOL!


Hah, I got some unread books on mine also. But I still have owned books all the way back to 2009. A couple still from 2008 . I used my K1 for 2 years and then got the K3. Its a bit moody now connecting to the mothership after all these years, but get there eventually. I need a proper shrine for it. And the book box it came in.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Hah, I got some unread books on mine also. But I still have owned books all the way back to 2009. A couple still from 2008 . I used my K1 for 2 years and then got the K3. Its a bit moody now connecting to the mothership after all these years, but get there eventually. I need a proper shrine for it. And the book box it came in.


*sniffle* I miss my K1, I truly do. He still worked perfectly until he was murdered by my mother!  Even though the K1 itself is gone, I still have the wonderful book box it came in (I know, silly of me). Unboxing the K1 was so much more special than opening a padded envelope to get the new models. Sigh...


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

This is maddening. I have a few older Kindles that work perfectly. Why the mandatory updates, Amazon? I understand they often are good updates but with so many of these auto push updates, the only thing they seemingly always do is erase my customized screensavers. I love Kindles but why do they work so hard to cut out custom screensavers? Apple, Android, Windows. You have a choice to upgrade or not. Why, Amazon!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, except for the original Kindle, they never really supported custom screensavers. And even on the K1 there was some hoop jumping to get them on. I did try it on the K1 but didn't see an advantage for me . . . they're just pictures you look at for less than half a second until you get on to the purpose of the device -- reading a book. At least that's what it is for me. 

I would also note that if you haven't gotten any notices such as Betsy describes in one of these threads, you're probably already up to date. It's not, as best as I can tell, a NEW update. It's simply reminding people to make sure they have the latest one, which might have been several years ago, so the wireless keeps working for you. I have a DX registered to my account and I've never gotten any notices on Amazon, by email, or by postcard. And my brother, who has custody of that device, says it appears to have the latest update -- it actually did when I gave it to him, if I recall correctly.

I admit that I can't understand why some feel like it's a problem. I understand it _a bit_ when an update makes how things work change -- such as the latest update to the Voyage and newer Paperwhites which completely change the style of the home page. But when it's something that's basically going to be invisible to you but keeps your device working the same way it always has, I really don't get the resistance.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . they're just pictures you look at for less than half a second until you get on to the purpose of the device -- reading a book. At least that's what it is for me.
> 
> I admit that I can't understand why some feel like it's a problem. I understand it _a bit_ when an update makes how things work change -- such as the latest update to the Voyage and newer Paperwhites which completely change the style of the home page. But when it's something that's basically going to be invisible to you but keeps your device working the same way it always has, I really don't get the resistance.


I hear that, Ann. I don't have my Kindles in covers though so the screensavers are always on and showing. For many, no big deal (especially the 1/2 seconders who have cases) but for me it's a pretty big deal. They're essentially book covers for me as I usually have photos of the cover version I like best.

And you're right, many couldn't care less about "invisible" updates but I'm clearly a bit more skeptic than you about what they're doing in these updates. The world of Big Brother is alive and well in tech and they're surely doing much more than simply patching wireless. The world of "invisible to you but works the same as always" is a nice thought but in this case, I would just like the choice to opt out at times.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I doubt anyone knows for sure, outside of Amazon, everything that they are doing in any particular update, just like with any other company's updates.

I do tend to agree that optional updates would be optimal.  Then, those who didn't want to install the STOOPID update of a couple years ago now could have still accessed their libraries without risking the update.  At the same time, even with Apple and Windows, at some point, one loses access to applications that require the latest update and to support.  It's not a huge deal to me, one way or the other, but everyone has their own things...

That being said, you should definitely let Amazon know how you feel.

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Big brother in today's world is very different from that in "1984" but just as insidious.  I tend to think of it like I think of lightning.  I'll stay out of it's way if I can, when I can, but for the most part it's just useless to worry about it.  It was storming the other night and it was time to go to bed and I was tired and I'm not going to bed without a shower.  I don't like the idea of showering in a thunderstorm but I guess I'd rather be dead than smelly. 

I'm not going to give up the joy of life to avoid a small chance of pain.  I just keep on living and hoping for the best.

Barry


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/21/mystery_kindle_update_will_block_readers_from_books_from_wednesday/

Readers will be unable to download their purchased books or buy new ones without a computer handy if they fail to update their Amazon Kindles by Wednesday.

Users of Kindle models older than 2013 will need to apply an update over their device's wireless connection to install a critical fix. Those who do not will be kicked from Amazon online properties, including the book store, and their cloud library of purchased books and documents.

Amazon has sent emails to user account inboxes warning to update. It has not explained what the fix addresses and had not responded to a request for comment by the time of publication.

In a notice posted to the Amazon website marked urgent the book baron says devices that are not updated by March 23 will sport a generic connection error message and must be manually updated using a computer.

Manual updating will require users download their respective latest firmware files and transfer these onto the device via USB before selecting 'update your Kindle' from a menu. The minor effort will become a major pain for readers who only connect their devices to the Amazon Whispersync network in order to buy books, and never to WiFi.

read the rest:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/21/mystery_kindle_update_will_block_readers_from_books_from_wednesday/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

already under discussion . . . http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,230516.0.html

In fact, I'll merge this thread with that one . . . .


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

A heads up for K2 owners who have upgraded. I am not sure the automatic upgrade is working properly. This may just be unique to me, but BevAnnS reported a similar problem in this thread back in February, so I suspect it may affect others as well. At any rate - be sure to check the firmware version on your K2 after the upgrade - don't just trust the letter. It should be 2.5.8, but mine showed 2.5.4 even though I received the letter that claimed it had been upgraded. Here are the details of what happened and what I did in case anyone else has this problem:

I put off updating my kids' kindles until yesterday because they mainly use their tablets and I was lazy. My son is using a hand-me-down K2 and I left it plugged in overnight with Wireless turned on. In the morning, I had the letter that said it updated but the version still said 2.5.4 and not 2.5.8.

So I went and did the manual upgrade as detailed on Amazon's website (https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200529740) - downloading the two bin files, moving them to the kindle, and forcing the upgrade. It reported success upgrading, but the version still said 2.5.4.

So this time, I downloaded the 2.5.8 bin file only, copied to the kindle, and ran it by itself. That time, the upgrade took much longer (5 stages) and when it concluded, the device said 2.5.8. I then downloaded the Kindle Services Upgrade bin file, copied, and updated the kindle. So now I believe the K2 is properly upgraded. At least, I hope it is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  I'm going to check my version numbers on my devices.

Did you have screensavers installed?  Or is it possible that there were earlier updates that had not been applied?  Trying to figure out if there's some reason it might not have worked properly.

Also, did you contact Kindle CS with the question?

Thanks for posting this, Vonda!

Betsy


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

No, there were no screen savers installed. I believe it was at 2.5.4 before the update - not sure if there were other updates between 2.5.4 and 2.5.8, but there could have been. My boys usually use their tablets instead of their e-readers, so the Kindle was probably off for a long time before I tried to update it. I did not contact support since I was able to successfully update it manually as long as I ran each bin file separately.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! I'm going to check my version numbers on my devices.
> 
> Did you have screensavers installed? Or is it possible that there were earlier updates that had not been applied? Trying to figure out if there's some reason it might not have worked properly.
> 
> ...


Quite a few people over on the Amazon boards reporting conversations with CS regarding this issue. I believe the 2.5.4 is for what we refer to as the K2 (the one with the joystick). According to transcripts of conversations, Amazon has added an additional bin file that has to be manually added separately from the large update file that gets it to 2.5.4 (if it wasn't already there wirelessly). The second bin file will take it to 2.5.8

When the update was first announced, there was only 1 file to manually load, now there are 2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Quite a few people over on the Amazon boards reporting conversations with CS regarding this issue. I believe the 2.5.4 is for what we refer to as the K2 (the one with the joystick). According to transcripts of conversations, Amazon has added an additional bin file that has to be manually added separately from the large update file that gets it to 2.5.4 (if it wasn't already there wirelessly). The second bin file will take it to 2.5.8
> 
> When the update was first announced, there was only 1 file to manually load, now there are 2.


Thanks! Nothing similar about other models?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! Nothing similar about other models?


Not that I've heard or read. 

I'll have to admit, it has been much more quiet both here and on the Amazon boards than I thought it would be when Critical Update Day arrived!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> I hear that, Ann. I don't have my Kindles in covers though so the screensavers are always on and showing. For many, no big deal (especially the 1/2 seconders who have cases) but for me it's a very pretty big deal. They're essentially book covers for me as I usually have photos of the cover version I like best.
> 
> And you're right, many couldn't care less about "invisible" updates but I'm clearly a bit more skeptic than you about what they're doing in these updates. The world of Big Brother is alive and well in tech and they're surely doing much more than simply patching wireless. The world of "invisible to you but works the same as always" is a nice thought but in this case, I would just like the choice to opt out at times.


You can opt out by leaving wifi off. You'll just have to weigh whether the convenience of wireless outweighs the convenience of your screensaver hack (font too? I always had both&#128521. If not, you can always download books to your computer and transfer to the Kindle via USB. The one possible issue would be the Prime lending library - if you don't have any other Kindle or a Fire you wouldn't be able to borrow those books. If you don't have Prime or don't use KOLL, not an issue. Oh and the syncing between devices would no longer work.

I've kept wifi off on my PW2 for several months now, because I'm avoiding the last couple of updates. I'd heard that it will disable a feature that's important to me. So I understand your reluctance. &#128521;


----------



## catjournalist (Nov 22, 2010)

Did anyone receive any notification from Amazon that this was to take place?

It is so strange to read it only online at Huffington Post. Why were we not notified individually or at least by a posting on www.amazon.com


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I received an email, read the Kindle Update Announcement stickied to the top of the Amazon Kindle Forum, and the email message was also in my Amazon Message Center under my account.  Those were all after I had seen the message in the Amazon Kindle Help Forum and why I started the thread here on February 4th with the link to Amazon information.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

catjournalist said:


> Did anyone receive any notification from Amazon that this was to take place?
> 
> It is so strange to read it only online at Huffington Post. Why were we not notified individually or at least by a posting on www.amazon.com


I got an email on Friday from Amazon. There was also a message on Amazon every time I went to the site--not just in my account. It was a message in a square box right on "Betsy's Amazon.com" home page. And I got a postcard last week. AND it's been on every news outlet I subscribe to. My husband even told me about it, and for those who know me here, you know it had to be well publicized for HIM to know about it. He still reads on paper. . I was kinda amazed the lengths Amazon went to.

You might check the email account you use with Amazon. The email I got is shown below.

Hope you are able to update your device, if you want to!

Betsy


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

What  is the number for the critical up date for the KK 4th gen


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

seadogg31 said:


> What is the number for the critical up date for the KK 4th gen


The link in the first post takes you to Amazon's page that lists the version number needed on each type of device.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I manually updated the K3, since it hadn't gotten an update in ages and that seems to have gone fine.  

But, the K2 isn't updating.  I have the letter saying it updated, but it is still at 2.5.3.  

I think it might've had the screensaver hack back in the day, but I can't remember if I have to do anything to undo the screensaver hack.  Then again, it got to 2.5.3 somehow.  

Maybe I'll contact Amazon, unless anybody here has a better solution?

Okay, after a very frustrating time with Amazon support (I think they have all hands on board tonight, but they are just reading from scripts...over and over again), I finally figured out that I needed to go back and re-remove the screensaver hack from the old days.  Once I downloaded the hacks again to get the "unhack", the update is processing.

So, if you ever had a screensaver hack and your version number still ends with +SS0.4, you have to fix that before the update will process.


----------

